# mp3->midi geht dat denn??



## hagi2k2 (15. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute,
ich möchte gerne mp3 in midi umwandeln
instrumentals von nem song oder so

geht das?oder muss ich alles am keyboard spielen


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. Dezember 2002)

Nein das geht leider nicht - da beides völlig unterschiedliche Formate sind auch wenn als Endergebnis Musik oder Möchtegernmusik bei herauskommt.

Midi ist einfach nur eine Schnittstelle normalerweise zwischen Instrumenten - MP3 sind Audiodateien, in denen alles gespeichert ist.
In Mididaten sind soweit ich weiß nur Länge und Tonhöhe und Instrument gespeichert, den Rest generiert das Outputgerät.

Es gibt aber gewisse Programm, welche Audio nach Midi "konvertieren".
Wenn du nur eine Audiospur hast, erkennen sie die Tonhöhe und Tonlänge und erstellen daraus eine Midi - Sinn sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *... Es gibt aber gewisse Programm, welche Audio nach Midi "konvertieren".
> Wenn du nur eine Audiospur hast, erkennen sie die Tonhöhe und Tonlänge und erstellen daraus eine Midi - Sinn sei mal dahingestellt. *



Z.B. dieses hier:
http://www.m3c-berlin.de/html/body_48001.html

Aber wie BubiBohnensack schon geschrieben hat, es geht nur mit "einstimmigen" Aufnahmen. Einen Mix (z.B. kompletter Song) kann man damit nicht verwursteln.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## abstract Audion (21. August 2003)

Hi Ihr !

bitte nicht böse sein wenn ich kurtz mal n bisschen korrigiere.
mp3 ist ein Dateiformat, welches digitale Informationen enthält ,die von einem Player, der einen D/A-Wandler( Digital-Analog) besitzt, in analoge Audiosignale umgewandelt wird. Midi ist zwar auch ein digitales Format, besteht aber lediglich aus Information über Tonhöhe, Anschlagstärke und Länge des Tons. Duch diese Informationen kannst Du dann jedes Instrument anspielen lassen das über eine Midi-In Schnittstelle verfügt.

abstracte Grüße !

Audion


----------

